# ابداع في السيراميك



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

تطور عالم الديكور بالفترهـ الأخيرهـ

وأصبح يتطور من عاماً لأخر وأبتكارات جديدهـ بهذا الــ ع ــالم

فأتى تطور السراميك فأصبح يحاكي الواقع بكل مظهر من مظاهره الحياتيـه:

.::. إليكمــ هذا التطــور .::.

شكل الرمل


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

صور سيراميك شكل الماء


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

صور اخرى لسيراميك شكل الماء


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

نوذج اخر لسيراميك شكل العشب الاخضر


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

شكل اخر سيراميك شكل اوراق اشجار الخريف


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

هذا اخر نوع لدي من هذا السيراميك الجميل وهو سيراميك على شكل الحصى 
ارجوا ان نال اعجابكم و رضاكم .............
مع التقدير 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 يونيو 2007)

رائع

اخونا الفاضل المهندس كريم العاني

تقنيات ولا اروع لمحاكاة السيراميك للواقع

تعرف
انا جاتني فكرة
ان ممكن في شقة بها تيراس كبير
او في حجرات الجلوس الكبيرة
يمكن ان نستقطع منها مساحة
نعمل بها احساس حوض ماء ارضي بهذا السيراميك

يعني
ممكن مثلا
ننزل منسوب البلاط السيراميك الذي يحاكي شكل المياه وليكن بـ 3 أو 5 سم عن منسوب ارضية التشطيبات حسب الامكانية
ونعمل حوله حزام ليكن شكل الحجر لنحاكي بلاطة فاصل حوض السباحة الحقيقي
ونضع في هذه ال 3 سم مياه
فيظهر السيراميك الذي على شكل المياه من تحت المياه التي بعمق 3 سم 
كما لو كان حوض سباحةحقيقي

وياسلام لو فيه نظام اعادة تدوير للمياه هاديء Recycle 
لاعطاء الحركة الطبيعية للمياه


طبعا لازم له عزل ارضي ولكن على العمق 3 سم
من نوعية دهانات عزل ارضيات مائي

ويمكن عمل تصريف للمياه 

لكن في الاخر

التصميمات التي افدتنا بها
يمكن ان تستخدم استخدامات فائقة الجمال
في التشطيبات

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا

​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

ولا اروع ... ممكن عمل تصاميم لا تعد ولا تحصى بهذه الاشكال.. بس ما ادري عن ملمس هذا السيراميك اتمنى ان يكون منسجم مع الصورة التي يمثلها بشكل او بآخر.

عموما اتمنى لو تم تحميل الصور في وسط النص بإستخدام خاصية رفع الصور بدلا من وضعها كملفات مرفقة... هناك موضوع مثبت لكيفية رفع الصور. هذا سوف يزيد للموضوع رونق آخر وتجاوب وتفاعل اكثر.

اشكرك يا بسمهندس كريم على الجهد والموضوع الرائع


----------



## حمادة راس (14 يونيو 2007)

رائع جدا الاخ كريم جهد مشكور عليه


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخواني الاعضاء للمرور الجميل
اخي نهر النيل عجبتني فكرتك في وضع حوض السباحة داخل احد الحجرات بأستخدام السيراميك 
وعلى فكرة يوجد في احد الصور حوض مار خارج منزل ولكن حقية هوسيراميك مائي 
شكرا مرة اخرى للمرور


----------



## eng_roro4a (13 ديسمبر 2007)

gamiiiiiiiiiil awy


----------



## معماري شاطر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز
وجزاك الله خيرا
الدنيا تتطور


----------



## مروان96 (16 يناير 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Arch_M (16 يناير 2009)

افكار جيدة بس تحس ان سيراميك المياه مشتت شوية..ههههه والله مشكله لو الشقة كل ارضياتها منه..


----------



## المثنى1 (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي كريم العاني
اين اجد هذا السيراميك
تقبل مرووري


----------



## المثنى1 (19 يونيو 2010)

نداء عاجل لجميع الاخوة في منتدانا المبارك اين اجد هذا النوع من السيراميك


----------



## محمد الصردي (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

